# lowly new zealand resident needs advice again.



## mangoinorange (May 16, 2014)

I've been watching a fair bit of trip report video and it's got me all excited,and one of the things that has excited me most are those white polyethelene looking fish grippers(and no were not talking fetish type excitement).Is a forum member able to tell what,where and how much?mangoinorange.


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Hobie-Fish-Grip/dp/B00DZCOBAU

Ray


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

They also do them in the brand called the fish grip,

http://thefishgrip.com.au/

I have a set I havent used yet but will get around to it once I remember I have them.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Spotted these ones on fleabay

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271387733701 ... 1423.l2649

kp


----------

